# Cars & the Flag of England



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

People who display a large Cross of St George IN their car accross the rear screen, completely obscuring the view in their rear view mirror......... and then drive like Fuckwits :roll:

PS - Have I managed to post this during the World Cup of Football Final :?:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Some of them drive like fuckwits because they have a flag in the front window too :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Annoys the fuck out of me... no one gives a shit about St Georges day but the flags come out for a poxy football match.

Be interested to know if any other country covers their houses and cars in their flag.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Especially a flag representing someone who, by all accounts, never even set foot in England. :lol:


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

[quote="T3RBO"

Be interested to know if any other country covers their houses and cars in their flag.[/quote]

In Italy for weekend I'll let you know.


----------



## Daz8n (Sep 22, 2009)

jampott said:


> Especially a flag representing someone who, by all accounts, never even set foot in England.


..... Or slayed a dragon!!


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

If I display one can I have a British Passport or some goverment benefits please?

I promise I'll keep the flag air-borne.

PS: I already have a British Passport and hate those who unfairly claim benefits!


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

I hate seeing people with flags in there cars the only thing thats worse is people with christmas lights in there car :lol:


----------



## antmanb (Jun 10, 2010)

T3RBO said:


> Be interested to know if any other country covers their houses and cars in their flag.


Holland, at least as much as the Brits.

Ant


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

To be honest I don't think the flag makes a difference.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

OH it does. It lowers the value of the car considerably.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I did smile at a van that went by with a good 20 flags all round the edge.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Not quite the same, but there's a house in Wycombe with the St George painted over the entire frontage.

Imagine having a flag on your car though eh? :roll:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Was sent this text earlier:



> Dr Dixs is conducting research into the number of men who inadequately endowed.
> 
> He has asked that in order to make counting easier every man with a penis of less than 2 inches in length display a St Georges flag either on their car, shirt or house.


 :lol:


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

[smiley=argue.gif] Dont start me on this. Years ago parents had abig house in country with a flag pole at end of teh road. My dad took great pride in flying the George cross (the right way up :wink: ) only a week later the police came round and said people driving past had complained? :lol: Of what? Its a country house in the middle of nowhere with no neighbours. Im not rasist honest [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> Not quite the same, but there's a house in Wycombe with the St George painted over the entire frontage.
> 
> Imagine having a flag on your car though eh? :roll:


Thats the one on the A40 between Wycombe and Loudwater?

They did the same thing for Euro 08, or whenever it was, still did fuck all use as we didnt get very far in that either.

E


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

E said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Not quite the same, but there's a house in Wycombe with the St George painted over the entire frontage.
> ...


That's the one. Only spotted it the other day, so don't know how long it's been like that.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Now we get the fun of the fuckwits who are disgusted with the result winding down there windows on the motor way so the flags fall off and cause a little more litter!


----------

